# Caulking, Tires And Axles



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Last week I purchased my first TT, a 2007 Outback 28 KRS. I have a few maintenance questions.

1. It was missing the gravity water fill cap. As I was replacing the cap today I noticed the caulking around the city/gravity water hatch may need to be reapplied. Can I use any exterior caulking from a hardware?

2. Thinking about purchasing a new set of tires for the trailer next spring. Currently my trailer has 14" tires.

a. Can I upgrade to 15" tires without moving the axles, etc. other than getting a new set of 15" wheels?
b. Any particular tire brand you would recommend?

4. Is it worth awhile to flip the axle? I understand you gain some ground clearance but it would also elevate the center of gravity.... Wouldn't that make the TT unstable when turning corners, etc.?

Thanks in advance for your time.

Regards,


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

yhc said:


> Last week I purchased my first TT, a 2007 Outback 28 KRS. I have a few maintenance questions.
> 
> 1. It was missing the gravity water fill cap. As I was replacing the cap today I noticed the caulking around the city/gravity water hatch may need to be reapplied. Can I use any exterior caulking from a hardware?
> 
> ...


I flipped the axle on mine using this kit from Dexter.

My link

and also installed Dexter EZ-flex kit to enhance its suspension system. The OEM sleeves were nylon, the Dexter sleeves were metal. 
My link

It is well worth the cost. The handling is greatly improved thanks to the EZ-flex, much better ground clearance and it is much easier to drain the tanks.

From all the researches I've done on user feedbacks, it is recommended to stay clear of Carlise tires. I don't dry camp but perhaps once a year, so, I almost never tow with the added weight of 50 gals of freshwater. The 14" wheels are ok for me. However, if I regularly haul full tank of fresh water everytime I go camping I'd be much more comfortable with the upgraded 15" wheels and tires. It allows a greater safety margin.


----------

